# Akron Police domestic OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Akron Police Department says an officer shot a man who was holding a woman at knifepoint when he refused to put down the weapon. Police said patrol officers responded to a domestic violence call from a woman who said her estranged husband, for whom she had an active order of protection, forced his way into her home. According to a news release, responding officers found the man, who is 58, holding the woman at knifepoint. This happened at about 4 a.m. in the 2400 block of 26th St. SW. Officers tried to convince the suspect to put the weapon down, but police say he refused. Eventually, an officer used his Taser. Police said the suspect was still able to hold onto the knife and the victim. A second officer fired his duty weapon, hitting the suspect, the press release stated. Officers rescued the woman and called EMS. The suspect was pronounced on the scene. He has not been identified. The officers involved have also not been identified. They both have approximately seven years of experience with the Akron Police Department. Per department policy, both officers are on paid administrative leave pending an investigation. “Members of the Akron Police Department value every human life and the loss of life in this incident is not the outcome we wanted,” said Akron Police Chief Steve Mylett. “Regarding the officer-involved shooting that occurred early this morning, we will be releasing the body-worn camera footage to the public in a timely fashion,” said Akron Mayor Dan Horrigan. “Our residents expect and deserve the highest degree of transparency and accountability regarding any use of deadly force by an Akron Police Officer. Releasing this footage will allow the public to see for themselves what occurred, including the moments leading up to the event.” The investigation is being conducted by members of the APD Major Crimes Unit with assistance from the Ohio Bureau of Criminal Investigations. The case will be reviewed by the Ohio Attorney General’s Office as well.


----------

